# seen a older bow today blue mt. archery



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

had hatchet cams on it and this thing looked good ! I did a search found nothing who they sell out to or what happened to them ?


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

don't know what happened to them, local shop was one of thier big dealers when i was a kid, my dad shot one for a little while, his had serious issues, but i know a few others that shot them good years ago.


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

mastermind1769 said:


> don't know what happened to them, local shop was one of thier big dealers when i was a kid, my dad shot one for a little while, his had serious issues, but i know a few others that shot them good years ago.


I have and currently still use a Blue Mountain. I bought it new in 1993. Shot a league for a few years and hunted with it as well. I only target shoot anymore but it still lights matches! Dan


----------

